# Chennai - School



## artinigam (May 27, 2013)

We are looking to move back to Chennai. We would need a school for my son entering 8th grade. He would not be able to cope up with 8th grade coursework in an Indian language. How have others dealt with this? American International School is way too expensive for us. Are there any other schools you can recommend?


----------



## Ruth15234 (Aug 19, 2013)

There are various school. I'm naming some here 

SushilHari International Residential School
St. Johns Matriculation Higher Secondary School
St. Michael's Academy
German International School

Some has affiliation of state board, CBSE or Matriculation. So be sure to ask about that.


----------

